# 19l fluval chi best plants and fish shrimp guppies etc



## Madmaxjedi (May 23, 2020)

Hi 

We have a 19l fluval chi tank and a heater. 

Any suggestions on best plants fish for a small tank like this?

We were thinking guppies and tetra, plus a few cherry shrimps and a bit of java moss?

We are in north London Enfield, any suggestions on best places to buy?

Thanks


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Madmaxjedi said:


> Hi
> 
> We have a 19l fluval chi tank and a heater.
> 
> ...


First off, welcome to PF.

With plants it is up to you on what you want. You can have fast growing and slow growing plants. You could get oxygenation plants as well. If you are wanting to replicate your fishes natural habitat then do some research into what plants are commonly found in that country.

Here us a picture of my planted tank. Just for an idea of what you could go for. I have blue carbon rili shrimp in there and dwarf puffer fish, so it is heavily planted. 







For shrimp, I would recommend a carpeting plant, maybe dwarf hair grass. But they like to swim around and clean everything. So also some good leafy plants, like java ferm or java swords.

When it comes to buying plants your local fish store should have a selection or buy them only. I have got plants from All pong Solutions and eBay, both worked out great.

What substrate do you plan on using, because if you go with a planting substrate like JBL aquascaping one then any plant will do well. But if you go for a none fertilize one then maybe go for plants that can pull nutriance from the water column.

Hope this helps. Feel free to ask questions or anything else you need.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Madmaxjedi said:


> Hi
> 
> We have a 19l fluval chi tank and a heater.
> 
> ...


Hi. Welcome to PF.

I'd advise against keeping any fish in a tank as small as 19ltrs, but it would be great as an invert tank (for shrimp and snails).

When it comes to keeping fish, the bigger the tank, the better. Our article on getting started in the hobby explains why in in more detail;

Fishkeeping Basics

The Nitrogen Cycle


----------

